# Hibernate und inner class



## TomTank (7. Apr 2014)

Ich hab gerad versucht über google folgendes herausfinden, habe hierzu leider nichts gefunden.

Wie behandelt Hibernate "inner classes"?

hier kurz als Pseudocode skiziiert

```
public class InnerClass {
        private String name1;
        private String name2;
        private String name3;
}

@Entity
public class OuterClass implements Serializable {
        private int id;
        private String name;
        private InnerClass ic = null;
}
```


----------

